# Boat cover



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I have been using the silver tarps that come from Harbor Freight for a boat covers. They work OK for a couple of years then tear apart. A real boat cover is $700+, a little more than what I can afford right now. What else do you guys use ?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

before Ivan hit I went to Lamar Outdoor Advertizing and asked them for an outdated billboard.

They are quite heavy vinyl with hemmed edges and grommets. They are also uv resisant and made to last five years in the sun. I am still using it as a roof.

And they can be huge.

Best of all it was free.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I was up against the same situation recently, and I ended up at Walmart and picked up a boat cover that fit my 17' CC and it was reduced from around $100 down to about $79.00

I figure it should last 2-3 years.


----------

